# long waits for M3's



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

I drove a 2000 540iT for six months and just happened to go by the dealership that serviced it to buy a extened warrantie when I saw a silver M3 on the showroom floor. Now about a week earlier I left a deposit check at another dealer on a white M3 that I ordered. I was told that my wait would be about 8 weeks, I was cool with that because it would have given me time to stack up some more chips for the down ( see the plan was to keep the 540 and supersize my rep with the M3)The dealership that I ordered from quoted me about 57k for a white, power package,smg,factory 19's and the HK stereo. Anyway I started talking to a good looking persian chic while waiting for the salesguy to write up my warrantie stuff, and happened to mention that I had ordered a M3 when she asked me waht I was driving. When I told her, her eyes got big and she told me she was a salesperson and asked if i would like to trade in my wagon. Before I could open my mouth she ofered me 30k for it and before I could respond to that she up'ed it to 32k. So I bit but the silver M3 was just sold so she took me to the back of the lot and gave me my choice of cardon black or jet black. I took the jet with the all the stuff I had orederd at the other dealership plus nav,xenon lights, back-up sensors, and the adj seat bks all for 60K runnin. I know some would say I got "bent-over and ran up in", but you see, I've got mine and a lot of others are still waiting.:bigpimp: 

I dare to say if you are on the west coast see NEDEA at beverly hills bimmer:thumb: please excsuse the plug.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I guess if having it 8 weeks early is worth $4000 to you, then :thumb:


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

Did I not say "60k running" as in "out the door" or "incl tax lic. and reg fees":yikes: 


Oh yeah no finance charge because.....thats right.....NO PAYMENTS:bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

So you paid LESS than MSRP for a new M3 at Beverly Hills BMW?

I'm gonna have to call BS on that one.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

wait, wait--I see--

They gave you a "great deal" on the M3, but gave you squat for your trade-in.

sorry, I missed that part on the first read......


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

Now let's go back into time.........

About sept of last year I was driving a 1995 Z28. even thou it was modified it was over 100.000 mi and the motor was getting kinda noisy. So I went to my local chevy dealer to see about maybe jumping into a vett when I saw the wagon. Now back in 99 I first saw the sport wagon while getting some work done on a 99 new bug that I had and fell in love with them. So when I saw the wagon at the chevy dealer I thought "this may be my chance". Well they quoted me 32k for the wagon and they gave me 7k for the Z. I thought I was getting the better end of the deal until I took the bimmer in for service. It was then I found out that it had been taged and that the whole left side from the drivers door back had been replaced, the suspensition also. It was then that I realized that I was the one that was got. So when the good folks at bh made me the offer What could I do? Now from what I know, the dealship that got it sold it for about 40k. Anyway you get the picture?


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

GGMan,

Could you please post the name of the dealer, sales person, etc. from whom you had ordered the M3. I presume it was at msrp?

Alternatively, you could email it to me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

WAM said:


> *GGMan,
> 
> Could you please post the name of the dealer, sales person, etc. from whom you had ordered the M3. I presume it was at msrp?
> 
> ...


It"s already listed 
READ THE THREAD


----------



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

*2 month wait for a Cab with SMG at MSRP*

Ordered last week --- June 14 build date. Expect Performance Delivery Center delivery in mid July.

Jet Black / Black Top
Cinnamon Leather 
SMG II
NAV
HK
Stock 18" (roads suck in SF Bay Area)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ggman said:


> *
> Oh yeah no finance charge because.....thats right.....NO PAYMENTS:bigpimp: *


No payments is the only way to go :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

ggman said:


> *I drove a 2000 540iT for six months and just happened to go by the dealership that serviced it to buy a extened warrantie when I saw a silver M3 on the showroom floor. Now about a week earlier I left a deposit check at another dealer on a white M3 that I ordered. I was told that my wait would be about 8 weeks, I was cool with that because it would have given me time to stack up some more chips for the down ( see the plan was to keep the 540 and supersize my rep with the M3)The dealership that I ordered from quoted me about 57k for a white, power package,smg,factory 19's and the HK stereo. Anyway I started talking to a good looking persian chic while waiting for the salesguy to write up my warrantie stuff, and happened to mention that I had ordered a M3 when she asked me waht I was driving. When I told her, her eyes got big and she told me she was a salesperson and asked if i would like to trade in my wagon. Before I could open my mouth she ofered me 30k for it and before I could respond to that she up'ed it to 32k. So I bit but the silver M3 was just sold so she took me to the back of the lot and gave me my choice of cardon black or jet black. I took the jet with the all the stuff I had orederd at the other dealership plus nav,xenon lights, back-up sensors, and the adj seat bks all for 60K runnin. I know some would say I got "bent-over and ran up in", but you see, I've got mine and a lot of others are still waiting.:bigpimp:
> 
> I dare to say if you are on the west coast see NEDEA at beverly hills bimmer:thumb: please excsuse the plug. *


32k for 540it 2000 model. hmm. that number sounds awfully low.

damn if I had known earlier. My sister just got a 540i for 31k but it was a 98. F*****
damn. i hate dealers...

LIL rAja


----------

